# Insurance claim



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

this might be dificult to get your heads around, but if anyone could give advice it would be appreciated:

The story

An idiot drove into my old car.

He was foreign, it was on a roundabout, the car directly behind me gave a statement to the police confirming the foreign numpty was at fault

I went to insure my gtr.. around £500.. full no claims...very nice

My previous insurer would not provide full proof of no claims and deducted 2 years as fault had not been established.

The £500 insurer would no longer provide cover based on the reduced no claims so I placed with another insurer..new price £1000.

The other sides insurer has now confirmed there policyholder was at fault and having provided proof of full no claims the insurance refunded £200 in respect of the additional ncb.

My question..(at last)

can I claim the other £300(ie the amount I should have paid had the idiot not t-boned me) back from the other side´.. as the call centre style solicitors dealing said no immediately and I can't see why this would be. The expense was a direct result of the at fault driver... help me Obi-Wan Kenobi..you're my only hope.


----------

